# Introducing Mice



## DarlingMice (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi All!
So I have two female mice that I absolutely adore! They are only 4 months old and get along great so far, but I want to avoid them having dominance issues somewhere down the line so I am adopting two more does in a week or two.

I know to quarantine the new mice for 3 weeks before attempting to introduce them to my girls.

What do I do after that? It's going to be my first time trying to introduce mice and I have very little clue as to how to do it.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I would triple check for mites and lice on all the mice, especially the new ones.

To introduce the does...
Get a large brand new tank/container with fresh bedding.
Provide at least 3 separate nesting areas or boxes.
If you use food dishes, provide 2 clean ones.
Place all of the mice into the setup at once.
Leave them together and monitor their behavior for the first hour.
Next day, clean or get new toys, put them in.

Good luck!


----------

